# Still no response from Lowveld Lodge



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 22, 2006)

Trying to find out how much and how to pay my mf's. I thought I had set it up on an automatic yearly basis. I emailed my last contact, but no response. Anyway know who to email there?
Liz


----------



## bailey (Jun 22, 2006)

Try:  simones@firstresorts.co.za


----------



## ReadyToTravel (Jun 22, 2006)

Liz, a word of caution...LL has a reputation for being hard to communicate with/pay MFs, etc.  Be sure that you get proof that your MFs are paid.  I own at LL (since 2002), paid my MFs each year and banked my weeks with RCI.  :annoyed: Then, when First Resorts took over management, I received a letter asking for payment for 2002 through 2006.  I am still trying to straighten the mess out with them...at this point, I have asked them to consider taking the unit back...waiting to hear the decision.  Good luck!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 22, 2006)

*Try RCI.*

The past 2 times I've paid ahead on my Lowveld Lodge levies, I've started by E-Mailing RCI South Africa & saying I want to deposit my 2ooX week.  Pretty soon I get an E-Mail response back not from RCI but from Lowveld Lodge telling how much I have to pay ahead in advance estimated levies for year 2ooX in order to make the week available for deposit. 

I E-Mail back the information Lowveld Lodge needs to charge the estimated advance levy to my American Express card, the charge shows up on my bill, the week shows up on my RCI account as available for deposit, & -- _BOOM!_ -- I do the deposit. 

We bought our Lowveld Lodge 2BR unit in 2002 -- no problem so far in arranging advance payment of levies for early deposit of our week(s), or in completing the deposit(s) with RCI.   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Terry D (Jun 27, 2006)

I have sent 9 messages in the past 3 days to <simones@firstresorts.co.za> and each one comes back as returned mail. Any suggestions?


----------



## bailey (Jun 28, 2006)

The email address on the statement is contact@firstresorts.co.za

You may want to try calling or faxing them if it doesn't work.  

Have you tried their website for a different email perhaps???  www.firstresorts.co.za

I faxed my info and got a follow-up email right away when my credit card number was written down wrong.


----------

